# timeline for laying queen in split?



## jerrystaxidermyhunter (Oct 27, 2015)

After making split I check in 5 days to see if they have queen cells then I check for queen and eggs in 23 days.


----------



## Kiran (Jan 27, 2014)

"Bee Math" from M.Bush site

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Kiran said:


> "Bee Math" from M.Bush site
> 
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmath.htm


Super valuable information, right there. Thanks Michael Bush!


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

At the split time, first cells could be capped in 5 days, then emerged in another 8+. 1-3 weeks for mating and laying. Wait 4 weeks after the split. If you check a bit early and panic, wait a week.


----------

